# Grass Lake in Choctawhatchee Bay



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone fish in the Grass Lake very often, got any tips or good lures


----------



## grizzly123 (Oct 15, 2008)

try electric chicken shad and a 1/8oz jig head throw into the current and let it drift to u and just reel in the slack slowly


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

Is grass lake the one back there in Raintree Estates?


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

yea me and grizz slaughtered them last year there


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

in niceville? What did you catch?


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Vacationed there last summer in August. Really didn't catch a thing until a friend broughthis cast net for live bait....I forgot mine and I'm not that great with one anyway. After gathering the livebait.......caught pompano, redfish, small cobia, and more. Went from bad to enough to feed the family with the livebait.


----------

